# X Force 6 / 2piece Quiver



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

i have an 07' XF6 i am looking to put a two piece Quiver on mine the o7' is Mossy Oak Breakup i don't want to spend a $120.00 on a quiver,anyone ever put a trophy ridge or any other 2 piece on one that worked good and looked decent on it besides a PSE Quiver,any help will sure be appreciated.

Thanks Ted


----------



## Mr Buck (Sep 4, 2009)

I too have a PSE and face the same dilemma. Seems all the companies have a slightly different mounting system for the two piece quivers.

I'm like you, I don't want to spend $100 on a 2 piece and I'm not sure what 2 piece will mount securely on the PSE.


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

i purchased a $25.00 tru-glo 5 arrow 1 piece detachable from d i c k s the foam that goes in the end is a little cheezy but nothing that a piece of 2 face
tape won't take care of,BUT i am shooting a HHA TX5519 site and the only place to mount the quiver is on the two front mount holes on the site and i am gonna have to get two screws with finer threads to go in the site,plus i had to ad 4 small washers after drillng them to shim the spacer a little farther to miss the adjustment arm on the site,the only bad thing of mounting it where it is you do not have much adjustment for the site i shoot a 1pin site and cant shoot over 30yds. where i am any way. it really amazes me that only one archery shop i called out of a doz.could give me any help on it,if i would have had a different site this quiver would have probally been ok,if i was going on a hunt where i was shooting 60 to 70 yds. i would probally want the 2piece quiver so i could keep it away from my site


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

ive got a PSE one at the shop ill sell for 85+ shipping


----------



## sliverpicker (Oct 19, 2008)

*quiver*

If you have the vertex for 85.00 I will take it for my Bow Madness.


----------

